# Ralph ruby & boo



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

It's a good job poor monkey has 4 arms/legs.
One each & a spare......


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Who" s Boo ??? So glad they're all good at sharing lol xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Who" s Boo ??? So glad they're all good at sharing lol xx


Ha - well she's not my 3rd!!!! I've introduced her on another thread - she is a daily visitor to our garden - the neighbours poo puppy


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Look how big Ruby is!! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I've just seen it.... So if she goes missing, they know where to find her x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Look how big Ruby is!!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Yes she is getting bigger, but still small and cute compared to Ralph!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I love her tail. So fluffy

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah love Boo....love her name especially 

Fantastic having a poo buddy just next door!! 

Does she knock n the door and ask if Ralph and Ruby are coming out to play??!! 

xxx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

mairi1 said:


> Ah love Boo....love her name especially
> 
> Fantastic having a poo buddy just next door!!
> 
> ...


Ha no - she just yaps at the fence until they hear her - although she could very well be shouting Ralph & ruby in poo language!! X


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Ha no - she just yaps at the fence until they hear her - although she could very well be shouting Ralph & ruby in poo language!! X


Ahhh cute 

Ruby says there's that pest of a puppy here again!!! I'll show her..... 

xxx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha I think your right mairi - she can be a bit mean to poor boo at times, bless boo though she always comes back for more!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

It obviously doesn't phase Boo too much so wouldn't worry.... 

Ruby probably wants Ralph all to herself!!! 

xxx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I think so too, my friend has a poo, Maisie - younger than Ralph, Maisie and Ralph were such good friends and always played rough and tumble, before ruby was on the scene - but now when they do it ruby doesn't like it haha, either jealous or protective - not sure which!!?? X


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

The bigger Willow gets the more rough and tumble they are getting. I have had to correct Jake a few times. Not that she didn't have it coming. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> The bigger Willow gets the more rough and tumble they are getting. I have had to correct Jake a few times. Not that she didn't have it coming.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


They are so funny to watch.....
We just had a funny incident tonight over an antler - ruby had it and was enjoying it, Ralph was looking and wanted it (they have one each but always both want the same one!!) 
He kept pawing ruby, like he was smacking her on the head......
After a few of these ruby just launched herself at him, running on her back legs - front legs in the air - all snarling with her little cute chops showing her tiny teeth!!!
Then she just hung off his ears - I couldn't stop laughing, just wish it was on video


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

We get the opposite. Jake has it and she lays there and yaps non stop in his face till he either gives it to her or we say Jake just give it to her. 
They really are so much fun aren't they! I am so glad I have two. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Yes 1 is lovely, 2 is fantastic!!
I was reading your blog yesterday - I only just saw the link, very amusing and fun. - love it! X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Cute pic... Ruby is really doing well isn't she? Looks much bigger. Boo is a munchkin! Lovely to have a poo next door!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Yes it is cute, little boo just comes in the garden, plays with Ralph & ruby, drinks from their bowl, goes indoors, lays on their bed and chews their toys - she makes herself very at home haha! X


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

It's not fair you get horses, lambs and poo puppies all at the end of your garden, I want to live where you do


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Sounds to me as if it is like having 3 'poos without the vet bills or responsibility for grooming.
Perfect 

I am also thinking that it won't be too long before the monkey has neither legs nor a tail...


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Sounds to me as if it is like having 3 'poos without the vet bills or responsibility for grooming.
> Perfect
> 
> I am also thinking that it won't be too long before the monkey has neither legs nor a tail...


I think your right! Little boo has been here again this evening - stinking!!! She had rolled in some spilt creosote ....... She stunk like a freshly painted fence!!!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

lovely picture and fun for the dogs to have each other, think Boo is trying to tell her owner that she really needs another poo friend at home.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

DB1 said:


> lovely picture and fun for the dogs to have each other, think Boo is trying to tell her owner that she really needs another poo friend at home.


She has other dogs on the farm, a Hungarian wieseler (?? Spelling??) a jack Russell & a white Alsatian..... She must know she's a poo and prefer poo company!! X


----------

